# First timer!



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello, everyone 

I've been coming here and digging the posts for a small while now, and decided to introduce myself. Though, to be honest, I don't actually remember the path I took to end up at such an interesting, humorous place. 

Anyway, my name is Maire (Gaelic, pronounced "Moira"). I'm a university student, intent upon studying women's studies and history. I plan to go down to new orleans this summer to work with common ground relief. I like The Mars Volta. A lot. :]

I also like to write nonsequential sentences when describing myself. It leaves gaps to be filled only by conversing avec moi. Hehehe. ^_^

I look forward to many a fun post!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya, Moire - welcome! It's early, and my funny powers haven't yet kicked in, but I'll see what I can do later.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

> GO NORTH
It is dark. You will most likely be Hasselhofed.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 4, 2006)

Top 'o' the mornin' to ya', lassie!!!


----------



## Zoom (Mar 5, 2006)

Comparing Jes to a slavering grue (or even an unslavering one)! Shame!

Anyway, I--

*With a puff of smoke, the Wizard of Zoombozz arrives and chants, "Fat!" thus causing you to swell up. He disappears in the same cloud of smoke he came in, while you begin to disappear within some extra pounds.

Parodyland

There is a large forum here with a sign on it that says "Welcome".
>*


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome and we're looking forward to many an interesting post form you as well.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome from a guy across the river! (Philly)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 6, 2006)

Enjoy being part of the boards! I think your women's studies/feminist background might be quite at home here. 


JWC


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, maire dubh.


----------



## ImWideAwake (Mar 7, 2006)

The Mars Volta are indeed a great band


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! now I know two Maire's!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 10, 2006)

You sound cool, Maire. Welcome. And good luck getting Hasselhoffed. It helps to have something to bite down on.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 12, 2006)

Hasselhoffed? O_O;;;

But I'm not the country of Germany in the late '80s/ early 90s! Why am I being Hasselhoffed?

:erplexed and amused.::

-Maire


----------



## dan (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to the super sexy scene.....Women's studies??? 
What exactly are they?? Are there men's studies??? If not I wonder why..I was taught men and women are the same,or are they really???That is right, only for the easy high paying jobs. Tough, Hard blue collar jobs you will always find the men working them. in my lifelong observations....Take daily notice and you will see this to be a very true observation..I do apologize for this diatribe....Welcome..


----------



## love dubh (Mar 12, 2006)

dan said:


> Welcome to the super sexy scene.....Women's studies???
> What exactly are they?? Are there men's studies??? If not I wonder why..I was taught men and women are the same,or are they really???That is right, only for the easy high paying jobs. Tough, Hard blue collar jobs you will always find the men working them. in my lifelong observations....Take daily notice and you will see this to be a very true observation..I do apologize for this diatribe....Welcome..



As my boyfriend sarcastically put it, pointing to the history, political science, humanities, sciences, and mathematics sections of a bookstore we were in, "Those are men's studies." How correct is he?

But, to answer your question, there are a variety of subjects within the topic of women's studies; there are cross-cultural analyses of women's lives and experiences, involving the discussion of ethnicity, sexism, and classism. There are courses that talk about the stereotypical representation of both the male and female gender in books, in the media, in art, etc. There are history classes devoted to the contributions of women that typically are only highlighted in most highschool history books under special end-of-the-chapter selections. 

You can search the websites of any university's Women's Studies/Women's And Gender Studies course catalogue and find out more about the various courses/topics. 

But, I'd like to know, are you saying that women are unable to have "blue-collar" jobs? What about the thousands of women who sustained this country while "the boys" were on the battlefields of Europe during WWI/WWII? Those were certainly blue-collar jobs, working in the munitions factories, manufacturing weapons and various vehicles. And, did you ever think about the strong influence of gender stereotyping on these jobs? Men are supposed to be (and mercy help them if they aren't!) strong, stoic, adventurous, and emotionally expressive *only* if those emotions are anger and annoyance. Women passive, meek, weak, and nurturing. Thus, if a woman wanted to be a doctor, she would be persuaded to be a nurse because it fits her "nurturing" aspect. If a man wanted to be a nurse, he would be persuaded to be a doctor. There are tons more "acceptable" actions for both men and women. (Dig this link if you want to see a few more taboos for men: http://www.lilithgallery.com/feminist/males_crying.html

There was recently a film made about the arduous journey faced by women in the job of firefighting. (www.takingtheheat.com). Can you imagine that? Barring a person from a pro-social, life-saving job, because of the preconceived notion that "women are weak"? Obviously, if these women passed the same endurance and intelligence tests as the men, they are worthy of the job. But no, there are still thick-headed people who are too caught up in the gender binary to see the true characteristics of an individual person. Any person facing strong opposition for an extended period of time would give up and espouse the futility of persuing such an endeavour to anyone of similar stance. 

Of course, everyone hear has had experiences with the contemporary gender stereotype: women as ridiculously slim but somehow still curvy, and the men as hardbodied and athletic. Boys and girls are socialized from infancy: boys in the hospital nursery wear blue, girls pink. Little girls get barbies, boys get tonka trucks. A crying boy is told to suck it up. 

Women's Studies exist for the same reason there are Latin American studies, African Studies, Middle Eastern Studies, and on and on. Because these things aren't sufficiently covered in your typical history classes.

I don't mean this with any sort of antagonism. Please do not take it as such.


----------



## djewell (Mar 15, 2006)

But my question is this-would removing gender stereotypes be beneficial to society? Where did said stereotypes originate?


----------



## love dubh (Mar 15, 2006)

djewell said:


> But my question is this-would removing gender stereotypes be beneficial to society? Where did said stereotypes originate?



DJ, yeah, I think that removing gender stereotypes would benefit society. Removing stereotypes in general would be awesome; I'm hopeful that by the time most of us are young adults we have noticed the true nature of stereotypes, but sometimes it just isn't true. And with some stereotypes, it is still acceptable in society to accept and to perpetuate them. For instance, it goes without saying that "Polish people are stupid" and "All black people are thieves" are both totally wrong and that those two qualifiers can apply to anyone, anywhere. Most of us know that and don't judge polish and black folks like that. But, then there are stereotypes that have fallen in between the cracks, much like the specials-needs children and teens of our modern educational system; stereotypes like "overweight people just have no willpower to stop eating," "women are hysterical and dramatic," "every homosexual male is just a nymphomaniac, all they care about is sexsexsex and would force sex upon any male he sees, regardless of that person's sexual orientation." For some reason, these are okay. 

As for their originations, I can think of at least the Bible as qualifying women as moraless, impure, and regarded only in relation to her husband or male relative. That's just for the more moral-based negative stereotypes. As for weakness, I cannot really say. I remember the creation of the corset, however, having to do something with 'protecting the fragility of women,' their gentle constitution and bone structure....which is crap, because corsets look like they friggin' hurt and do more to mess with one's skeleton, especially the ribs.

So, why do yous all think that the society turns a blind eye when certain stereotypes or epithets are used? What's qualifies one stereotype as bad and another as acceptable?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, I'm a little late but I just thought I'd pop in to say hi and welcome you to the boards.

Thanks for joining


Dennis


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello I'm Taneisha 

Welcome to Dimensions I'm sure you're going to love being here. I mean I come here sometimes when I have the time and i"m not supporting other forums that i also belong too. But how much do you weigh anyways? because its good to keep up a good healthy weight no one wants to be Bulimic or Anorexic but people that have those serious health issues need help but I guess they don't seek counseling when they really do need it. But people like that are never cured of the disease itself. They can still bave relapses I know you're wondering why I'm telling you this but I"m just rambling on. I've been here for a long time but again I tell you I don't come here often because I have a 5 day school week that I have to attend and I have Homework and this Weekend is the first weekend that I don't have to do Homework and Its great. But if you're gaining weight already that is good for you but if you're not you need to eat high in protien foods because you can really gain alot of weight that way if you don't work it off I'm currently at 177lbs myself and I'm not really happy with my shape because I don't want to have a Heartattack because my chest has been getting tighter lately. But I' don't want to bore you with my Drama 

Welcome to Dimensions


----------



## djewell (Mar 16, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> DJ, yeah, I think that removing gender stereotypes would benefit society. Removing stereotypes in general would be awesome; I'm hopeful that by the time most of us are young adults we have noticed the true nature of stereotypes, but sometimes it just isn't true. And with some stereotypes, it is still acceptable in society to accept and to perpetuate them. For instance, it goes without saying that "Polish people are stupid" and "All black people are thieves" are both totally wrong and that those two qualifiers can apply to anyone, anywhere. Most of us know that and don't judge polish and black folks like that. But, then there are stereotypes that have fallen in between the cracks, much like the specials-needs children and teens of our modern educational system; stereotypes like "overweight people just have no willpower to stop eating," "women are hysterical and dramatic," "every homosexual male is just a nymphomaniac, all they care about is sexsexsex and would force sex upon any male he sees, regardless of that person's sexual orientation." For some reason, these are okay.
> 
> As for their originations, I can think of at least the Bible as qualifying women as moraless, impure, and regarded only in relation to her husband or male relative. That's just for the more moral-based negative stereotypes. As for weakness, I cannot really say. I remember the creation of the corset, however, having to do something with 'protecting the fragility of women,' their gentle constitution and bone structure....which is crap, because corsets look like they friggin' hurt and do more to mess with one's skeleton, especially the ribs.
> 
> So, why do yous all think that the society turns a blind eye when certain stereotypes or epithets are used? What's qualifies one stereotype as bad and another as acceptable?



I must say your response is well written and cogent. But, nevertheless, I must respectfully disagree. Certain stereotypes, as you mentioned above, are negative and untrue. But, many stereotypes can be seen to be true in many cases-not all, mind you-but many. Also, I think gender stereotypes, are in fact, beneficial.

I must have some time to ponder the last above statement, but I'm sure I can come up with some justification for it. In the mean time just accept that as my claim until I can come up with a proof.

something about ~(P v Q)? Oh no wait, that's logic class homework.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 16, 2006)

djewell said:


> I must say your response is well written and cogent. But, nevertheless, I must respectfully disagree. Certain stereotypes, as you mentioned above, are negative and untrue. But, many stereotypes can be seen to be true in many cases-not all, mind you-but many. Also, I think gender stereotypes, are in fact, beneficial.
> 
> I must have some time to ponder the last above statement, but I'm sure I can come up with some justification for it. In the mean time just accept that as my claim until I can come up with a proof.
> 
> something about ~(P v Q)? Oh no wait, that's logic class homework.




Hahaha. Oh, philosophy, now there's a discipline I could never get into. I respect your opinion, and you articulate it very well; opinions are, after all, just someone's personal thoughts on a certain matter. If I tried to change your POV, I'd only irritate ya, and I'd hate if someone did that to me. 

But whenever I think of the word 'stereotype,' I have a negative connotation to it. Now, you're saying that gender stereotypes are beneficial, but do you really mean stereotypes? I guess I should ask for examples. Which stereotypes do you think are beneficial, and why do you think they are?

And Chubby Black Sista, I'm a very small woman, being 5'5'' and 135. That's a jump from my 120lb days during cross country. No, I'm not a BBW, though I'm pretty cute, a bit chubby, and indeed a woman. I just find the larger female size to be appealing, something like myself up to the heart-stilling beauty Taylor catch my eyes.

ChubbyBlackSista, are you in college too? I notice that you said you always have a heavy five day week of schooling. Sometimes I get a tightness in my chest; it's usually a cold or some sickness for me. Are you coming down with a cold or something to do with your respiratory system? And if you're looking to lose weight, try swimming. It's so much fun and doesn't even feel like work! You can even use the pool at your college, if they have one.

Cheers, loves!
-Maire


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 16, 2006)

did someone ask for THE HOFF?


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Mar 16, 2006)

Mars Volta rocks!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 16, 2006)

Purplestuff23 said:


> Mars Volta rocks!



Yo te lo juro, lo van a pagar!

 Yes, yes they do. I love their new album. In fact, I like them better than their predecessors, At The Drive In. As for Sparta, they suck. 

Thanks, Chippy, for the HOFFing. I think I need to rehabilitate my eyes with photos of Taylor.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome indeed!



maire dubh said:


> Hello, everyone
> 
> I've been coming here and digging the posts for a small while now, and decided to introduce myself. Though, to be honest, I don't actually remember the path I took to end up at such an interesting, humorous place.
> 
> ...


----------



## djewell (Mar 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Hahaha. Oh, philosophy, now there's a discipline I could never get into. I respect your opinion, and you articulate it very well; opinions are, after all, just someone's personal thoughts on a certain matter. If I tried to change your POV, I'd only irritate ya, and I'd hate if someone did that to me.
> 
> But whenever I think of the word 'stereotype,' I have a negative connotation to it. Now, you're saying that gender stereotypes are beneficial, but do you really mean stereotypes? I guess I should ask for examples. Which stereotypes do you think are beneficial, and why do you think they are?
> 
> ...



Maybe you're right; I don't mean stereotypes. I think what I mean is defined gender roles. Like this for example: women are generally known to be more nurturing-by experience we know this. I think this idea is a good one to keep because it gives men and women defined roles.

But then maybe its only ME that needs a defined role. Strictures are liberating for me.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> Maybe you're right; I don't mean stereotypes. I think what I mean is defined gender roles. Like this for example: women are generally known to be more nurturing-by experience we know this. I think this idea is a good one to keep because it gives men and women defined roles.
> 
> But then maybe its only ME that needs a defined role. Strictures are liberating for me.


 

Haha. Yeah, I was trying to remember the phrase that you may have meant, but...didn't. Yes, women are "by nature" (or by nurture?) more nurturing, and men do tend to be more aggressive and protective. But that doesn't mean that you will only find nurturing women and aggressive men. Unfortunately, when you find women who are aggressive, or men who are nurturing, sometimes they're ridiculed. She's called a dyke, a bitch, he's a ******. But, yeah, gender roles are nice to an extent, though they should not be the end-all be-all of a person. 

Fuck the gender binary, I'm celebratin'!


----------



## dan (Mar 18, 2006)

I read your profile and amazed to see your an aspiring anarchist..Is there a correlation between feminist,Anarchist?? I always thought this was so very true...Feminism seems to be in a constant conflict with the #1 ruler.....The rules of nature...If one messes with nature, anarchy will always follow...This is biological..Nature will unconditionally reject any falsities directed to disrupt it. I do believe feminism , in time, is doomed sometime in the future,but anarchy will precede this..


----------



## love dubh (Mar 18, 2006)

dan said:


> I read your profile and amazed to see your an aspiring anarchist..Is there a correlation between feminist,Anarchist?? I always thought this was so very true...Feminism seems to be in a constant conflict with the #1 ruler.....The rules of nature...If one messes with nature, anarchy will always follow...This is biological..Nature will unconditionally reject any falsities directed to disrupt it. I do believe feminism , in time, is doomed sometime in the future,but anarchy will precede this..




Let me see if I understand.... "Feminism seems to be in a constant conflict with the #1 ruler." Who is this ruler? God? GWBush? If so, then according to some people, yes, feminism would be opposing God and Bush (such "unnatural desires" as wanting women to have sexual freedom, the right to contraceptives, the ability to be perceived as a person beyond the association with her husband, etc etc). 

How is Feminism, which works for the equality of women and men, contrary to Nature? (Though, unfortunately, it has the connotation of wanting women to be "more equal," like Animal Farm, than men. Some feminists are like that.) Are you saying that the unequal treatment of females is natural, then? Is oppression, subtle or overt, natural? So, according to this logic, then slavery is natural as well, right? Or any other discrimination based on a physical difference? If you are a member of Dimensions, a Fat Acceptance site/group, where everyone has had more than their share of discrimination/taunts/jeers/insults, etc etc, due to their size (physical trait) then how can you have the balls to infer that discrimination on the basis of a perceived characteristic is alright?

I can't believe I'm dignifying this poorly-written, instigative post whose sole purpose was probably to piss me off with an answer. There. I took the bait.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 18, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Let me see if I understand.... "Feminism seems to be in a constant conflict with the #1 ruler." Who is this ruler? God? GWBush? If so, then according to some people, yes, feminism would be opposing God and Bush (such "unnatural desires" as wanting women to have sexual freedom, the right to contraceptives, the ability to be perceived as a person beyond the association with her husband, etc etc).
> 
> How is Feminism, which works for the equality of women and men, contrary to Nature? (Though, unfortunately, it has the connotation of wanting women to be "more equal," like Animal Farm, than men. Some feminists are like that.) Are you saying that the unequal treatment of females is natural, then? Is oppression, subtle or overt, natural? So, according to this logic, then slavery is natural as well, right? Or any other discrimination based on a physical difference? If you are a member of Dimensions, a Fat Acceptance site/group, where everyone has had more than their share of discrimination/taunts/jeers/insults, etc etc, due to their size (physical trait) then how can you have the balls to infer that discrimination on the basis of a perceived characteristic is alright?
> 
> I can't believe I'm dignifying this poorly-written, instigative post whose sole purpose was probably to piss me off with an answer. There. I took the bait.


I think the "#1 ruler" was supposed to be "nature", which makes his post tautological. No arguing with _that_.

And I'm sure you're right - no point but flamebait. WTF?


----------



## love dubh (Mar 18, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> I think the "#1 ruler" was supposed to be "nature", which makes his post tautological. No arguing with _that_.
> 
> And I'm sure you're right - no point but flamebait. WTF?



You made me look up a word in the dictionary! HOW COULD YOU? You totally dispelled my egotistical belief in my communicative godliness.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 18, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> You made me look up a word in the dictionary! HOW COULD YOU? You totally dispelled my egotistical belief in my communicative godliness.


If you want to argue with people, that word is a very valuable one. And being a feminist and an anarchist, I think you'll be doing that whether you want to or not. If you can use enough big words, sometimes the bad guys will just go away. 

(I'm with you, in case you couldn't tell. I just don't talk politics much any more.)


----------



## love dubh (Mar 18, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> If you want to argue with people, that word is a very valuable one. And being a feminist and an anarchist, I think you'll be doing that whether you want to or not. If you can use enough big words, sometimes the bad guys will just go away.
> 
> (I'm with you, in case you couldn't tell. I just don't talk politics much any more.)



Rock. Thank you, babe! And I inferred your allegiance in this wee skirmish.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> did someone ask for THE HOFF?



He's a God in Germany.


----------



## dan (Mar 19, 2006)

Marie,I'm sure your a real sexy ssbbw This is off board topic but,...Bringing W. and God into this conversation shows me that your a left wing "true believer".. You hit all the buzz words like"oppression, slavery,discrimination.. Do they teach you to be a self thinker?? Tell me "did all your collage professeurs brain wash the rest of your class also?? I guess anarchy might be achieved if the DNC chairman gets his way...meaning legalized drugs, freedom for the ACLU to defend MBLA,cop killers,sexual prediters,illegals ,terriorists... and on and on. Oh yes there also attacking Marines in action now..Maybe the Marines should go attorney hunting.. I,m not a writer so maybe it is poorly written, and YES I really do have a pair of BALLS.


----------



## djewell (Mar 19, 2006)

dan said:


> Marie,I'm sure your a real sexy ssbbw This is off board topic but,...Bringing W. and God into this conversation shows me that your a left wing "true believer".. You hit all the buzz words like"oppression, slavery,discrimination.. Do they teach you to be a self thinker?? Tell me "did all your collage professeurs brain wash the rest of your class also?? I guess anarchy might be achieved if the DNC chairman gets his way...meaning legalized drugs, freedom for the ACLU to defend MBLA,cop killers,sexual prediters,illegals ,terriorists... and on and on. Oh yes there also attacking Marines in action now..Maybe the Marines should go attorney hunting.. I,m not a writer so maybe it is poorly written, and YES I really do have a pair of BALLS.



A few points of contention (i disagree with you...NOTE: the translation for the larger words will be in parenthesis for you convenience (to make it easy for you))

1)It's "Maire" not "Marie"
2)She's 135 lbs. not a sexy ssbbw. please read her posts in the future.
3)So what if she's a "left wing true believer?" this is the genetic fallacy.
5)YOU hit all the buzz words like "ACLU" and "terrorists" and "illegals"
6)I believe its "NAMBLA," so get your terms straight
7)See number 4
8)Your balls do not make you a man.

Thank you,
Daniel, Lambaster of Idiots


----------



## love dubh (Mar 19, 2006)

dan said:


> Marie,I'm sure your a real sexy ssbbw This is off board topic but,...Bringing W. and God into this conversation shows me that your a left wing "true believer".. You hit all the buzz words like"oppression, slavery,discrimination.. Do they teach you to be a self thinker?? Tell me "did all your collage professeurs brain wash the rest of your class also?? I guess anarchy might be achieved if the DNC chairman gets his way...meaning legalized drugs, freedom for the ACLU to defend MBLA,cop killers,sexual prediters,illegals ,terriorists... and on and on. Oh yes there also attacking Marines in action now..Maybe the Marines should go attorney hunting.. I,m not a writer so maybe it is poorly written, and YES I really do have a pair of BALLS.



DJ, I appreciate the help. Really do. *You rock*

As for you, Dan, you're just a disgrace to your gender, Conservatives, Republicans (it appears that you are one), and humans. I'm wondering, did they teach you at all to be a free thinker? You're hurling typical, bloated epithets at me, for no particular reason. And of course anarchy could never be achieved at the present state. To be an anarchist is to be moral, to want to do right by your fellow human, to be altruistic, to understand what compassion and sympathy is. All of which is sorely lacking in modern society, for the large part. Capitalism has made sure that there is no such thing as a 'moral economy.' 

As for professors (If you were trying to impress me by using the French, you didn't), I haven't had anyone "brainwash" me. That's what public education K through 12 is for. University is for breaking down that build-up of ignorance like so much scum on the tiles of your bathroom. 

Legalizing drugs...Sure! Why continue the hypocrisy? Alcohol is legal, and it has done irreparable harm to people. It destroys relationships, causes deaths, injuries, maimings. I think that is the worst drug. Smoking is horrible too, but that's legal. Why not legalize marijuana as well? You'd have a nation of television drones, munching away on potato chips. Oh wait, you already do. 
I don't care for the legalization or continue illegalization of drugs. I don't do them. They don't effect me. But if you're going to ban one substance, like weed, than why not ban the worse ones too, like alcohol? 

Where does the ACLU come into this? Are they going to lead the Revolution? They're STILL working to declassify the last ten pages of John Lennon's 250+ file with the government. And what have they uncovered so far? The government's attempts at secrecy. How the government just wanted to deport Lennon before the big Nixon election, because his peace-nik influence was a threat. So, I think with that small battle alone, they're all full up. 

As for NAMBLA, that's sexual expression, and if (ONLY IF) it is between two consenting individuals, than who I am to say that it is wrong? You may think it's gross, and it's not my bag, but I can dig it. 

Cop killers? No thanks. Some cops are complete douchebags (like the one who pulled me over), but most just want to do their job. Some are ignorant, some are racist, bigoted. But that's all people. I don't condone the killing of anyone, except pedophiles and partner/child abusers. 

Hahahaha. Illegals and terrorists? Scared that those towelhead Al Quaeda Mexicans are going to come on up here and steal your liberties?! Oh, man. You just threw in that cherished buzzword of GDub. "The American people are starting to feel safe, they might think for themselves and find the true nature of my plan. Quick! RED ALERT! TERRORISM! SCARE TACTICS SCARE TACTICS! Look, a distraction!"

What are you talking about, about Marines? Who are "they" that is attacking them? Why don't you talk to the President, for he's the one causing them to be attacked by this uncanny "they" (I'm assuming you mean those *dastardly* Iraqis). He's placed them in that situation. And those Iraqis? They're fighting for their homeland, which has been invaded, and their government, which has been turned upside down. We (*ugh*) are forcing *our* version of democracy on them. Let them have their say. Don't condemn them for the very thing that would happen here if America were to be invaded. 

Oh, and don't you dare wittle me down to just my appearance. Though I am not "a real sexy ssbbw," it's disrespectful, ignorant (you obviously didn't read my profile, as I am not a BBW), and reducing to consider me as just a body, some masturbatory material. Nothing you'd masturbate to, Iim guessing, which is fortunate for me.*

Woo. This has worked me up! Now I'll enjoy doing my laundry and driving back to school. Thank you for elevating my serotonin levels, Dan.  

*I am in no way, shape, or form, saying that BBWs are not worthy of being masturbated to. I'm just sayin' that I'm glad he doesn't whack off to me....which is probably being super presumptuous on my part. Whatev.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 19, 2006)

WTF, again? Won't some moderator come in here and get rid of the troll? I pushed the ! button for the first one and nothing happened. This guy is a lot more obnoxious than any of our other trolls.


----------



## djewell (Mar 19, 2006)

He reminds me of prickly...


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 19, 2006)

djewell said:


> He reminds me of prickly...


Kinda - except this guy appears to be a conservative jerk rather than a liberal one.


----------



## dan (Mar 19, 2006)

I do agree with you about alcolhol and cigerettes.To much destruction in their path...Maybe we agree on much more...I do enjoy your strong quite intelligent convictions.. All points of view are noteworthy..


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> As for NAMBLA, that's sexual expression, and if (ONLY IF) it is between two consenting individuals, than who I am to say that it is wrong? You may think it's gross, and it's not my bag, but I can dig it.



You should say two consenting adults. A child cannot give consent. Child molestation is a serious crime. 

The left and right can now go back to verbally attacking each other. Knock yourselves out. I'm done.


----------



## TheMarno (Mar 20, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Yo te lo juro, lo van a pagar!
> 
> Yes, yes they do. I love their new album. In fact, I like them better than their predecessors, At The Drive In. As for Sparta, they suck.
> 
> Thanks, Chippy, for the HOFFing. I think I need to rehabilitate my eyes with photos of Taylor.



Mars Volta is fantastic, but I dug At The Drive-In more. I agree with you on Sparta.


----------

